# ayuda cons switch para auto



## oz.developer (Dic 16, 2006)

hola tengo una duda sobre como conectar un switch en mi auto para controlar el encendido de unos leds, es un swtich con piloto y tiene tres patitas una dice 20A otra 12V y la utlima DC y tengo duda de como conectarlas, la energia la pienso jalar de la luz del cenicero.

espero que me puedan ayudar para inciar esta modificación en mi auto

saludos y de antemano gracias


----------



## oz.developer (Dic 17, 2006)

que nadie me va a ayudar????


----------



## Apollo (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola oz.developer:

A ver... primero, NADIE tiene la obligación de responder en menos de 30 minutos, no son pizzas. Y creo que nadie en el foro está esperando a que alguien pregunte para responder.

La clave de todo esto es calma...

Con los pocos datos que presentas es muy difícil que se haga algo, por lo menos pon el número de parte o la marca, Una fotografía ayudaría mucho también, ¿Ya buscaste el datasheet en internet para saber cómo se conecta?

Saludos


----------



## oz.developer (Dic 18, 2006)

lo siento, creo que me aloque un poco.

no encuentro en internet el data shit

asi que aqui les pongo unas fotos para que se den una idea
















en esta ultima se ven los letreritos que les comente anteriormente 

y bueno lo que quiero es conectar este apagador o switch en mi auto para controlar el encendido de los leds (y no se como conectar los cables  ).

saludos y felices fiestas


----------



## Apollo (Dic 18, 2006)

Hola oz.developer:

Ahhhh  ya ves??  así es diferente...   

Las leyendas no sn uan para cada pin, son los datos generales del switch, puede soportar hasta 20A con 12V de Corriente Directa.

Ahora, yo tengo algo parecido pero es para Corriente Alterna y trae un foquito neón.

Como es de CD, debe tener un led internamente (en la foto hay un punto un poco oscuro junto a las letras "ON".

Numerando los pines en la última foto 1,2,3. normalmente los contactos del switch son 2 y 3. y 1 es para conectar una resistencia a tierra para que encienda el led, si tienes un multímetro, rápidamente podrías comprobarlo.

Si no cuentas con uno, puedes probar la conexión del diagrama que dejo, es la más común.

En dado caso de que no te encendieran, puedes desconectar el pin 3 y poner el 1. EL resistor puede ser de 330 Ohms o un poco mayor, dependiendo del tipo de leds que pongas.

Ya que funcione es switch puedes hacer las pruebas para checar si realmente el otro pin es un led indicador, si no lo es , posiblemente tu switch conecte el pin 2 con uno cuando está encendido y con el otro pi cuando está apagado, eso también es muy común.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## lepre3 (Nov 25, 2008)

y como le hago para conectar uno como el que tu tienes apollo, de corriente alterna y con luz de neon


----------

